# big eyed ugly spider



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)




----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

Another stunning set of pics.... Nice one Scott....
And that was in the garden?????


----------



## Jennifer23 (Oct 7, 2008)

Another stunning photograph


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

SW-morelia said:


> Another stunning set of pics.... Nice one Scott....
> And that was in the garden?????


no..thats one of the biggest recorded jumping spiders in the world.nearly 2cm,,ones in uk are 5mm at best..i bought it off the internet//think it was 15£..very hard to get..very rare.i was lucky


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

What great pictures. and for the record that is not ugly it is VERY cute:flrt:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

TEENY said:


> What great pictures. and for the record *that is not ugly it is VERY cute*:flrt:


couldnt agree more


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

there is something comical about the appearance of that spidey....looks like its brows could do with a plucking :0)


----------



## Rosie27 (Feb 16, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> there is something comical about the appearance of that spidey....looks like its brows could do with a plucking :0)


:gasp:

haha yeah it does


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Pinkytoes said:


> there is something comical about the appearance of that spidey....looks like its brows could do with a plucking :0)


Now you mention it, it has a little bit of Dick Dastardly about it :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

its got the whole Bert from Seasme street look going on.....monobrow :mrgreen:


----------



## ipsilon (Oct 27, 2007)

Pinkytoes said:


> there is something comical about the appearance of that spidey....looks like its brows could do with a plucking :0)



...and its tache. That is one mega hairy spider. I'm rather taken with it (him/her?).


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

He has a good tash:lol2:
Cool pics: victory:I'd hate to be near a jumping spider lol.
Edit: tache even lol.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

TEENY said:


> What great pictures. and for the record that is not ugly it is VERY cute:flrt:


I agree, he's not ugly, he's a cutie. awwwww bless him.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

ipsilon said:


> ...and its tache. That is one mega hairy spider. I'm rather taken with it (him/her?).


 her,,im after the name for the book im making.


----------

